# Incorrect name in marriage certificate



## indiano (Sep 7, 2016)

Hello I am an Indian married to an Italian girl. We were married under special marriage act on November in india. Our marriage transcription had done through Italian consulate Mumbai.M marriage certificate translated and attested and they sent to comune Roma. Now I went to comune di Roma last month to get extract of marriage to make permesso di soggiorno. And from comune they said my wife's surname and name were written incorrectly .And that is my Mistake I have given name first not the surname.So comune need a one and same certificate .But from India they will not issue one and same certificate for a foreign citizen.What should I do?


----------



## accbgb (Sep 23, 2009)

If at all possible, you should have the original Indian marriage certificate corrected and then continue from there. Otherwise, you will be fighting with this for the rest of your lives.


----------

